# [Build Log] Fire Ant (Bitfenix Prodigy - Reference 670 - Apogee Drive II - Fully watercooled)



## csm725

Subbed... cute indeed. mITX is adooooorable!
Be sure to take tons of pics.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Oh hail yea! I have same mobo, SSD and proc. Wish I had the same graphics card







Following


----------



## decali

NICE! Subbed too; bring on the photos, and have fun!


----------



## Gomi

As promised, a few pictures of the stuff that is going into this build. Missing pictures of the GPU (Still enroute - Lazy courier *Cough* Me too cheap to pay for express *Cough*), GPU Block (Watercool just announced that the Heatkiller for the Reference
-model is a week late due to a re-design of the block) and of course the Prodigy - Which will be released in Europe next week, according to Caseking.

All is fine though, this gives me about a week to flush the radiators, check the hardware and prepare everything. Next week will be all about attaching the block to the GTX 670, and then the final planning, dremel-work and drilling for the mild case-mods, before finally putting it all together - Its gonna be a fun and, hopefully, bump-free road my friends!









Until then, enjoy a few pictures - Taken with my mobile phone, so sorry in advance - and if you have any questions feel free to leave them!

Hardware:


Motherboard:




CPU:




Memory:




SSD:




PSU:



Cooling:


CPU Block / Pump:




Radiators:




Res:




Fittings:




Fans:




Adapters:




Fluid:




Tubing:




Misc:


----------



## Gomi

Wife at work, kid is sleeping and nothing worth watching on the telly ..

What to do ?

I know it!

*Puts on some Kavinsky tunes*

Lets install the Apogee Drive II - Eager to see how the thing fits and how the mounting is.

Taken from Swiftech webpage:

_*ap.o.gee*: The farthest or highest point; the apex; a final climactic stage

Like a phoenix rising from its ashes, the Apogee™ Drive II integrated pump & waterblock returns to take its place at the helm of Swiftech's CPU waterblock product line. Close to 24 months in the making, it includes all the latest technological advancements that we have to offer:
Best thermal performance: the Apogee™ Drive II manages to achieve better thermal performance than the award-winning Apogee™ HD.
Best hydraulic performance: thanks to the integrated, PWM controlled MCP35X pump, which has established itself as the best-in-class pump on the market, the Apogee™ Drive II is the world's only waterblock that can be considered as a flow enhancing device, as opposed to a flow-robbing device.
Best retention mechanism: proven time and again to satisfy beginners and hard-core enthusiasts alike for its ease of use, reliability, and repeatable results.
Compact form factor enables liquid cooling in space constrained applications.
Adjustable G1/4 inlet and outlet ports, compatible with all compression fittings.
Illuminated logo in 3 colors: Red, Blue, or green._


Backplate:


Perfect fit! Even clears the mSATA that Asrock placed at the backside of the motherboard. I know its "Just" a backplate, but it is the easiest backplate I ever mounted, just align it up - Gentle pressure - And the adhesive pads will hold it there - Done.


Pump/CPU-Block:


The mounting system on the Apogee Drive II is perfect - They managed to turn the whole process into "1 - 2 - 3 - Done" - The block does not slip away or wobble while you are trying to reach a screw - Just grab the thumbscrews and do the usual cross pattern until they bottom out. The whole thing can even be mounted in any direction you wish.

The whole thing clears everything on the Motherboard. I had slight concerns when I began, as the Asrock have its CPU-slot slightly moved towards the PCI-E when compared to the ASUS. It clears it perfectly though, more than enough room for a GPU with a backplate on it aswell.

Thanks for reading! Next update will most likely be regarding the Reference GTX 670 and the upcomming Heatkiller Waterblock, both should arrive early next week.


----------



## mrbean

Greetings, Gomi









Well done on your progress, I will keep checking in! Glad the APD2 fits without any hassles - I will be fitting mine today, as well as get the 680GTX waterblock on the Windforce 670GTX card - will post some shots later tonight, so you can check over at OCAU about my progress also.

Have to say though, yours going to be a better effort than mine, as I see you're also fitting a 200mm rad in the front - nice one - awaiting updates here, and I am sure you're really eager to get your hands on the case! Ah, patience.....jeesh, and I am lacking it in so many ways :rofl:

Amyway, I will check in later again, have a good one, and keep them pics coming!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Greetings, Gomi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on your progress, I will keep checking in! Glad the APD2 fits without any hassles - I will be fitting mine today, as well as get the 680GTX waterblock on the Windforce 670GTX card - will post some shots later tonight, so you can check over at OCAU about my progress also.
> Have to say though, yours going to be a better effort than mine, as I see you're also fitting a 200mm rad in the front - nice one - awaiting updates here, and I am sure you're really eager to get your hands on the case! Ah, patience.....jeesh, and I am lacking it in so many ways :rofl:
> Amyway, I will check in later again, have a good one, and keep them pics coming!


Thanks mate!

And another huge thanks for your guide regarding the PSU-cage mod


----------



## mrbean

Ah, you're welcome, we all post these logs in hope someone else can benefit from them.

I learn a lot from other people too, so no worries









Back from Town, so time to start with my Wife's setup again.....


----------



## stevman17

For anyone who is curious, here is the link to mr_bean's excellent BitFenix case mod guide. Thanks man.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> For anyone who is curious, here is the link to mr_bean's excellent BitFenix case mod guide. Thanks man.


Thanks for the heads up mate. Totally forgot to add a link for it when i mentioned Beans guide. I updated the first thread and added the link. Thanks!


----------



## Gomi

Another evening with little to do, so decided to test the pump/block - I had it shipped from the US and it is the very last thing I need to test to make sure I dont have to RMA anything mid-building.



Yay for ghetto res-holder! It worked like a charm though. Pump did the usual *Swiiiiiiiiiish* and for a minute it reminded me of opening a soda (Which I then went for - Damn you pump for making me crave sugary things!) - Passed the test with flying colours.


----------



## mrbean

Hehe - good one with the res-holder....

I will probably get the same RAM as you have, will work really well with the APD2 and space-restrictions









Keeping an eye out, and my new radiator should be delivered on Tue or Wed...

Br,
Phillip


----------



## deafboy

Very nice choices for this little guy.... love it.


----------



## Gomi

The user mrbean_phillip over at Overclockers.com.au is at it again!

This time he discovered that since the Prodigy does not come with a cutout for backplates, there COULD be a minor problem with some coolers and waterblocks.

Fear not! Yet again he comes through with a photo-guide on where to cut with your Dremel in order to make your backplate fit!

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1037630&page=4

Thanks again Mrbean_Phillip, as I already mentioned in your thread I will have to pop down to the hardware store on monday to get even more Dremel cutting-discs - PSU-Cage mod, Backplate mod, Window cutout and the radiator mod I have on my mind ... starting to wonder how much of the original Prodigy will be left *Grins*


----------



## mrbean

You're welcome, Gomi









Thanx for the reminder, I gotta get more metal cutting-disks for my Dremel too, still have the Fractal Array R2 NAS to modify!

But, just awaiting the arrival of the new Nexxxos Rad, and some nice Gentle Typhoon fans, and we can get the Prodigy out of the way, the Wife is getting impatient









Have a good one, and I will check in a bit later again!


----------



## kubed_zero

When are you actually getting the case???? I want to see this so badly


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> When are you actually getting the case???? I want to see this so badly


According to the email I got from Caseking.de, where I pre-ordered the case, they are getting and shipping out the cases the 5th. Should get it the 6th - Expect some major updates from that date.

From now and until then the updates will consist of the GTX 670 and the installation of the block. Looking forward to this, cant wait to see how the heatkiller looks on the Reference GTX 670.

Still doing some design in Google Sketchup - Will update and progress goes along


----------



## Gomi

The EVGA GTX 670 card will be here tomorrow!

5 minutes later after I got told about the GPU, there was an update on Watercool.de - Pictures of their HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670. These are FRESH of the machine and are getting shipped aswell - So I will have the Reference 670 under water this weekend









Hopefully the case will arrive Friday, making next weekend a very very busy one indeed.

Pictures of the block and block + GPU:





Short reference card - No HDD-bay = Loads of room infront for the 200mm radiator


----------



## Cavey00

I'm going to have to follow you on this build. I'm planning on a build with that exact board and GPU with a plan to water cool it. Would love to see what you end up with


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I'm going to have to follow you on this build. I'm planning on a build with that exact board and GPU with a plan to water cool it. Would love to see what you end up with


Nice!

Things should speed up a lot the next couple of days. Going to be a great weekend 

Should you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Cavey00

I think my main concern is going to be lack of airflow over the board, so I'm probably going to ask about your board temps and if they are in a safe range. My build is going to be on a Lian Li T1 test bench, so it has litterally no case airflow but then again doesn't really have a case around it to hold heat. Going to have to remote mount the rads somewhere on my desk but that isn't so much a concern as the boards getting to warm.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I think my main concern is going to be lack of airflow over the board, so I'm probably going to ask about your board temps and if they are in a safe range. My build is going to be on a Lian Li T1 test bench, so it has litterally no case airflow but then again doesn't really have a case around it to hold heat. Going to have to remote mount the rads somewhere on my desk but that isn't so much a concern as the boards getting to warm.


I see. As soon as the system is up and running, I'll do a temperature check for you


----------



## Cavey00

Thanks! Also, I see that you are doing some cable shortening on the PSU. Are you going to sleeve as well, because if you are going that far and with the theme you are going with I think it would be criminal not to! Very interested in how your cable shortening goes as well. I'm a bit scared to do that but it's almost necessary.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Thanks! Also, I see that you are doing some cable shortening on the PSU. Are you going to sleeve as well, because if you are going that far and with the theme you are going with I think it would be criminal not to! Very interested in how your cable shortening goes as well. I'm a bit scared to do that but it's almost necessary.


If the cables in any way become a mess to look at, and I am VERY picky, when looking through the Window - then yes, I will shorten it and sleeve it. One of the advantages about using the Reference 670 and having no HDD bay is the amount of room I will have though. We will see


----------



## Cavey00

Awesome, good luck to you!


----------



## Gomi

Got home - Saw package left at backdoor - Got in - Yelled hello and vanished into "The lair".

Ripped box open - Ripped another box open - 8 minutes later Reference cooler is off and left in a corner to die.

Must say, they are leaving more "swag" in the boxes than what I am used too - Stickers, more stickers and a huge poster - Useless!


----------



## Cavey00

Can't wait to see how much that shortens the length of that card as compared to the MB it's going on to. Loving the short PCB.


----------



## Gomi

Here you go, a naked Reference GTX 670 in all its splendor attached to the Mitx MB.

Will post as soon as the Waterblock for it, comes through the door - Shouldnt be long now.
But as you can see on the Watercool.de pictures I posted earlier, it does not add to the length or width (Just alot of weight, lol).

As I stated earlier, this combination will not exceed the motherboard tray at all - Giving me loads of room to play with regarding cable managment, radiator and fan (I already knew about this, hence why I ordered the Plexi 180 shroud from phobya to go between the fan and radiator).


----------



## Cavey00

Excellent! Quite the chore trying to jam everything in on there huh?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deafboy

It's such a small little setup...love it. haha.


----------



## Gomi

Not a chore, but rather good old tedious, slow and immaculate fun!


----------



## beanscene

Very enjoyable build log to go through, cant wait for more updates. The 670 looks so damn cute, great choice of card for such a small build!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> Very enjoyable build log to go through, cant wait for more updates. The 670 looks so damn cute, great choice of card for such a small build!


Thank you for the kind words









Been mailing back and forth with Watercool.de regarding the block for the 670 - Seems they are slightly behind with orders shipping out, due to the change in design I mentioned earlier.

However, Christian - Their Customer rep, promised me that he would see to it that my order was shipped early next week. Again, not too upset about this - I have loads of work to do on the Prodigy, which is arriving tomorrow (Currently mid-transit - Caseking.de did a superb job on shipping it out the second it came in stock).

I been reseating the Apogee Drive II alot lately - Finally found the best method for a good TIM spread. I went with Prolimatech PK-1 and its alot harder to get a good spread with than any other TIM I used. It got good reviews though, so I will stick to it (Pun intended). If I am unhappy about the temps I have some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro that I can use.

As for radiators, I finally settled on how to mount them.

Front: Case - Fan - Radiator (Push)
Top: Fan - Case - Radiator (Push)

So the top will have the fans mounted external - The small gap around the fans (From the Dust filter) will be covered by a piece of black aluminium that is getting cut to fit. And of course I have a good looking fan grill aswell which goes on top of the fans.

This will free up 25mm space inside, leaving the 30mm thick radiator - And should also allow for the installation of a fancontroller (Slightly modded with some molding puddy).

Plan have always been for a window on the left side of the case, I am tinkering with adding a small window on the right side aswell - It wont be large (Due to the SSD mount and resevoir), but it will be large enough to allow one to look down at the motherboard.

As for lighting, the original plans was to have a small glow comming from the inside (I am too old for UV lights and enough LEDS to light up a room) - After getting my Decals (Thanks Susan, F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C work!) it is most likely going to be a dim red glow (Hence the name - Fire Ant).

Anyhow - Wall of text, sorry about that. Will post loads of pictures the next few days!


----------



## mrbean

Quote:


> Not a chore, but rather good old tedious, slow and immaculate fun!


I can vouch for that - an enjoyable built, this one








Quote:


> (I am too old for UV lights and enough LEDS to light up a room)


You and me both, even though I am a very young 45 (ok, 45 in August, but it's just around the corner), I haven't used LED's since those first modding attemps in 1999/2000.

Luv a clean, understated look, focussing on the basics, like getting rid of cable-clutter, etc.... Looking forward to your built, you will be happy with temps, and the board should give good overclocking capabilities! Don't fear, as long as you have a semi-decent CPU, you will be in for bags of fun.

Enjoy the experience!
Br, Phillip/mrbean


----------



## jiffy

Tagging along on this, look forward to up dates. Sadly the master has cracked the whip, so no modding for me until after the bathroom has been gutted and rebuilt


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiffy*
> 
> Tagging along on this, look forward to up dates. Sadly the master has cracked the whip, so no modding for me until after the bathroom has been gutted and rebuilt


Thanks mate, and feel free to ask any questions or ask for pictures of a part if you need it.

Bummer about the re-building - Hope it works out and you get some modding done soon


----------



## Gomi

The "Eagle" has landed here in Denmark - Delivery-guy rang the doorbell 9 in the morning and I answered the door wearing boxers (Huzzah!)

Anyhow, posting a few pictures - Remember, this is in no way the final setup. I am still tinkering with the top radiator placement - It CAN be fit inside along with the fans, though its a REAL tight fit.

Also drilled and installed the fillport - Removed all the pop-rivets and will haul out the Dremel later today (If it ever stops raining!).


The Eagle has landed!



200mm radiator installed.



Fillport installed.



Both radiators installed (Test setup!)



Motherboard in the case (Not installed, still need to cut for the backplate!)



And received my mounting tape for the window aswell


----------



## kubed_zero

My goodness, I never would have expected that much to be able to fit in such a freaking small case! Nice job, can't wait to see how it is with all the tubing/GPU/HDD stuff installed.


----------



## Blizlake

Is that an invisible shroud or just spacers between the 200mm fan and rad?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> My goodness, I never would have expected that much to be able to fit in such a freaking small case! Nice job, can't wait to see how it is with all the tubing/GPU/HDD stuff installed.


Thanks - As I mentioned I am still doing "Mock ups" to get the best possible loop (In regards to installation). So far the easiest is with ALL radiators and fans INSIDE the case. Will post a pic of that setup later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Is that an invisible shroud or just spacers between the 200mm fan and rad?


Its the Phobya 180 shroud - I have a slim "Rubber" one aswell for it that I am gonna test out tonight.


----------



## Acurax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> So far the easiest is with ALL radiators and fans INSIDE the case. Will post a pic of that setup later.


Looking forward to seeing pics of the all internal setup. Was looking at going with a Prodigy, Phobya 200mm, and Alphacool ST30 myself and stumbled upon your build...anxiously awaiting more progress!


----------



## mrbean

Quote:


> The "Eagle" has landed here in Denmark


Ah ha, Down Under we use Storks







Maybe why we got our cases so soon after release, hehe...

Good work, Gomi, really like how this is coming together, glad you finally have your case too. Will get onto the question you asked tonight, and PM you. Enjoy, and I look forward to some heavy action from your side over the next few days!

Kind regards,
Phillip


----------



## ziinus

Nice setup, could you tell me the maximum gpu length with the pobya 200 installed with a shroud and a fan ( exactly like your setup ) ?

Thanks


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziinus*
> 
> Nice setup, could you tell me the maximum gpu length with the pobya 200 installed with a shroud and a fan ( exactly like your setup ) ?
> Thanks


Will measure when I get back home mate - Taking my kid to the Zoo. Expect an answer for your question later today


----------



## Shiveron

Have you got your PSU in there yet? I'm in the process of trying to figure out which PSU I want to go for myself and i'm just not sure what will fit comfortably with the 180mm limit. 20mm seems like a really short amount for cramming cables in, and the psu i'd _like_ to use is actually like 163-164mm so i'd only have 16-17mm to work with. If you fit it in there without too much trouble i may go for it and cross my fingers that it works but if it's really tight i may just go with the HX650 (150mm).


----------



## Johnsen

This is Amazing!


----------



## Gomi

Sorry about the lack of updates and not being present in the thread.

Currently on my summer-vacation (Well, its being spent at home) - So spending alot of my time with my son and the missus









Ran into a few problems with the angled fitings I ordered for the build (Bitspower non-rotary ones ... I know *Sadface*) - Ordered a bunch of rotary ones that are being delivered tomorrow my UPS, along with the GPU block (They were shipped by Watercool last thursday - They are as fresh from the factory as it gets).

Anyhow, back in business - updating tomorrow with new pictures and will have answers to the people that asked questions.


----------



## mrbean

Ah, I hate those non-rotary 90-deg fittings, they never seem to end up pointing where they have to - I am using different thickness o-rings in one of my other builds, to make sure that works out, but still a hit and miss.

Good luck, will keep an eye out on this one


----------



## Blizlake

Watercool blocks


----------



## Gomi

Yummie!

Another package arrived today!





This thing is HEAVY - When I lifted the box for the first time I was puzzled about the weight, this all went away when I stood with the block itself for the first time though - Even the missus lifted it for inspection and was suprised about the weight on the block. The Block screams quality - The machining is beautiful and without any errors at all. This thing was definately worth waiting for! Thanks to Christian from Watercool.de for taking his time to respond to my emails (And I -DID- write alot!).





The installation is NEAR perfect. The only thing that pulls it down from a 5/5, in regards of installation, is the fact that it is shipped with a German guide - An english guide can be downloaded on the Watercool.de webpage though. Also, the Thermal pads are a PITA when it comes to peeling the thin plastic of when installing them. I had to use a razor in the end and gently peel it off that way.

Again - Easy installation of the block. Took 15 minutes in total.



And there "She is" inside the Bitfenix Prodigy, all sparkly and getting ready to get wet (Dont mind the tubes and wires - Any builder reading this will know that 90 % of the time a custom will look like that, at least till you tie it all up at the end.).


----------



## Blizlake

It looks so pretty








Also, it looks like the 670 was made for the prodigy







Doesn't seem to overhang the PSU "enclosure" at all.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> It looks so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it looks like the 670 was made for the prodigy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to overhang the PSU "enclosure" at all.


You are right, the 670 stops right at the "edge" and does not overhang the slightest bit.

To be honest, there is so much room between the PSU and the Phobya Xtreme 200mm radiator that I might, in the near future, place a second pump down there, in backup for the Apogee Drive II.


----------



## Blizlake

I was going to say that there's a perfect place for your pump, but I forgot that you're using the Apogee Drive II








If I could change one thing on the GPU block, I'd have the copper bits matt black (or even carbon fiber film)


----------



## xbournex

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151104315601388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xbournex*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151104315601388&set=a.469895691387.247359.349216296387&type=1


That would explain the sudden explosion in view-numbers









Anyhow, thanks for showing your intrest in the build. Its far from done though, so please have that in mind - Should have tubing done in a few days - Still waiting for rotary fittings.

Depending on how the tube-res I ordered a few hours ago works out, the system will either run with a T-line for filling / bleeding or a Tube-res that sits between the GPU and Phobya Xtreme 200mm radiator (That was always the plan, but I had problems finding a tube-res short enough).

Thanks again.


----------



## 1qaz1qaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> That would explain the sudden explosion in view-numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for showing your intrest in the build. Its far from done though, so please have that in mind - Should have tubing done in a few days - Still waiting for rotary fittings.
> Depending on how the tube-res I ordered a few hours ago works out, the system will either run with a T-line for filling / bleeding or a Tube-res that sits between the GPU and Phobya Xtreme 200mm radiator (That was always the plan, but I had problems finding a tube-res short enough).
> Thanks again.


facebook bring me here~

btw nice build u hv thr~
waiting for more~


----------



## Cavey00

That is sexy as hell! A bit frightened by the weight though. I don't have bracket support but since my mb will be sitting flat the only thing I have to worry about is if the weight will cause too much side pressure on the socket. Your's is looking great though!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TinDaDragon

Lol @ all the fb ppl asking where the res and pump were.

@op, howstrong is the pump? I was ppanning something with 2 140mm rads with the same block


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Lol @ all the fb ppl asking where the res and pump were.
> @op, howstrong is the pump? I was ppanning something with 2 140mm rads with the same block


I know, its a work-log *Sheeesh*.

Anyhow, the ADII comes with the MCP35X - More than enough power to handle a loop like this / that


----------



## mrbean

Looking nice, Gomi, luv the size of that 670









Beautiful!!

Take a few pics of the other side to, curious to see what you're doing with the tubing......


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Looking nice, Gomi, luv the size of that 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!
> Take a few pics of the other side to, curious to see what you're doing with the tubing......


Thanks Bean, means alot comming from you









I ordered the Bitspower Water Tank Z 40 Black Ice (Dimensions 60 x 60) - I want to see how that works in the case - Will have a Male-Male extender going from the fillport to the W-T-Z. I just need a small 20/30 mm extension in order to clear the 240 Radiator. Thinking of it as a big T-line with a small res on it











If I am unhappy about the looks I am going the straight T-line way that we discussed. The W-T-Z is more or less my last try (Being stubborn).

The Phobya 150 Balancer, which you can see installed in earlier pictures, works fine - I just find that it makes tubing too cluttered - Guess its an aesthetic taste *grins*.

Will post "Tubing" pictures as soon as I made up what way to take.

In other news - I must have enough excess parts to buld an entire more system - Might have to do a give-away or something (Though, I doubt anyone would actully WANT the non-rotary Bitspower angled fittings, lol) - Also have a few resses and what-not


----------



## mrbean

Heya Gomi,
No worries, a good build deserves credit, which this build certainly is









Wrt Reservoirs, and before I decided I would not use one in my build, I actually got the *Tecnofront Nano Black* as a prospective candidate, and admittedly, I luv it. Nice, small, good mounting options, and ideally suited to the Prodigy.

Best of all, pretty well priced too.

But, whichever way you go,all good, and having the reservoir in there, is always a better option than a T-line, both in looks, as well as bleeding - but, of course, your way of doing the (shortened) T-line would work well and be hidden out of sight too.

Br,
mrbean


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> (Though, I doubt anyone would actully WANT the non-rotary Bitspower angled fittings, lol)


You MUST be kidding as they go pretty quick in the market place.

I really like the look of your 670, it really does look like it was made for the Prodigy/ITX. If I wasn't such an AMD fanboy I might actually consider the 670, though I can't really complain getting a 7950 for $280 on ebay.









Are you guys going to add a drain line? I'm considering adding one since it was so much easier to drain my loop with one compared to my first time without one. If I do mount my pump/res on top of the lower hard drive cage, I'm thinking I could just route the drain line behind the hard drive cage.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Heya Gomi,
> No worries, a good build deserves credit, which this build certainly is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrt Reservoirs, and before I decided I would not use one in my build, I actually got the *Tecnofront Nano Black* as a prospective candidate, and admittedly, I luv it. Nice, small, good mounting options, and ideally suited to the Prodigy.
> Best of all, pretty well priced too.
> But, whichever way you go,all good, and having the reservoir in there, is always a better option than a T-line, both in looks, as well as bleeding - but, of course, your way of doing the (shortened) T-line would work well and be hidden out of sight too.
> Br,
> mrbean


I been eyeing the Tecnofront myself - The only reason I went with the W-T-Z was because its 10mm shorter - And currently every single mm is a gift from above.

Though, I must admit that I -LOVE- the looks of the Tecnofront Nano Black!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> You MUST be kidding as they go pretty quick in the market place.
> I really like the look of your 670, it really does look like it was made for the Prodigy/ITX. If I wasn't such an AMD fanboy I might actually consider the 670, though I can't really complain getting a 7950 for $280 on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys going to add a drain line? I'm considering adding one since it was so much easier to drain my loop with one compared to my first time without one. If I do mount my pump/res on top of the lower hard drive cage, I'm thinking I could just route the drain line behind the hard drive cage.


Thanks for the information - Though as I said, will most likely add them to the bowl in a Give-Away.


----------



## Egameman

NIce work !

hilsen fra din fandens nabo , Norge


----------



## TheNr24

Absolutely subbed, I adore this case, can't wait to see what you'll end up doing with it!

Have you considered putting the 240 rad on the outside of the top, as Linus describes in his review? (@5:35)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGYatxJzaBI&feature=player_detailpage#t=338s


Spoiler: The video embedded











Also, Ideas on how you're gonna light this bad boy up?

Cheers!









Edit: meant to post this in another prodigy build log, but I guess it goes here too


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNr24*
> 
> Absolutely subbed, I adore this case, can't wait to see what you'll end up doing with it!
> Have you considered putting the 240 rad on the outside of the top, as Linus describes in his review? (@5:35)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGYatxJzaBI&feature=player_detailpage#t=338s
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The video embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Ideas on how you're gonna light this bad boy up?
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: meant to post this in another prodigy build log, but I guess it goes here too


As you can see below my little rant here, I already tried mounting it at the top, and I see no problem with it - Per say.

Its a personal taste, I found it much much easier to route tubing with the radiator INSIDE the case - And I already "masked" the fans and gaps on the outside with some black aluminum and and two Phobya Black Steel 120 fan covers - Looks VERY clean.

I could have mounted it all inside - But it would have been a VERY tight fit, much more than I would ever want - But the possibility is there. Bean, whom is also writing in this topic, actully inspired me about the external fans and the look it gives.

As for the lighting - I am still working on it - Its near the end of the list though - A list that is still very very long









Anyhow, if you have any more questions feel free to ask








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> Fillport installed.
> 
> 
> Both radiators installed (Test setup!)


----------



## Gomi

UPS delivered the angled rotary fittings today - Update, with pictures of course, comming later tonight - Loop done (Was easier than I thought - Only the T-line caused minor problems.

As soon as I shaken / tapped / tilted the case free of air ill take the pictures and post them.


----------



## mrbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> UPS delivered the angled rotary fittings today - Update, with pictures of course, comming later tonight - Loop done (Was easier than I thought - Only the T-line caused minor problems.
> As soon as I shaken / tapped / tilted the case free of air ill take the pictures and post them.


Can hardly wait







So exciting once it's got blood...erm...I mean water coursing through it's veins......hehe.

I am about to start rewiring my PSU, not an enviable job, but, no more excuses, I have all the bits and pieces....blegh, not going to be a fun day...

Will check back later for your pics!!


----------



## Gomi

Amazing how easy a T-line is to bleed. I heard all sorts of nightmare stories but so far its going well - Its more or less sorting it out itself, I am watching a movie and once every hour I just walk over there - Flip off the pump - Tip the case (Which is real easy with the Prodigy) and a small bubble will rise towards the Fillport - Flip the pump on again and back to watching the movie.


----------



## HeWhoDared

This is looking real good man, the release of the prodigy case definitely convinced me that my next build will be ITX.


----------



## Gomi

*Leak testing:*


----------



## dizzledon

looking good, let me know the temps you get when you are finished the leak test!

i have a log going myself...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1275827/prodigy-out-of-space-wc-ivy-670-build-log


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzledon*
> 
> looking good, let me know the temps you get when you are finished the leak test!
> i have a log going myself...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1275827/prodigy-out-of-space-wc-ivy-670-build-log


Will do - Booting up the PC in a few hours. "Brown Coffee Filter" test is running at the moment, I basicly just wrap coffee filters around each joint - It usually shows even the slightest leak within a few hours (The kitchen towel is more of a "Oh my god it is dripping / oozing!").


----------



## mrbean

Heya Gomi,
The compressions won't leak. Where you have to pay particular attention to is the rotaries - they sometimes weep a few drops, but should be visible within a few minutes. If nothing after 1/2 hour, you're good to go.

Looking good, and look forward to a few benchies. Mine is very good with the 240 rad, your's should be a few degrees cooler, depending on ambient. Good progress for you


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Heya Gomi,
> The compressions won't leak. Where you have to pay particular attention to is the rotaries - they sometimes weep a few drops, but should be visible within a few minutes. If nothing after 1/2 hour, you're good to go.
> Looking good, and look forward to a few benchies. Mine is very good with the 240 rad, your's should be a few degrees cooler, depending on ambient. Good progress for you


Thanks mate! The system been running for 15 hours at full pump speed - So I decided that would be enough. Will of course check, and if neccesary top off, the water.



Seeing as I been out of the OC world for quite abit - Would anyone, in simple terms, let me know what programs OCN use to test their temps (And overclocks), and what setting they run them on - If there even is a standard setting.

I am guessing Prime, Furmark and Realtemp ?

Will do both STOCK and OVERCLOCK temps (CPU and GPU).


----------



## Cavey00

That looks so badass. Great job on that build, loving it! It's funny when I look at the giant that is my old Dell XPS 720 compared to this little guy, and the squirt will run circles around it!


----------



## Gomi

CPU - STOCK

GPU:

GPU clock - 1350
Memory clock - 3557 / 1778





Could prob. add more on the memory clock but things start getting abit "funky" after +550Mhz so calling it at that.

CBA temperatures - Its Kepler, it runs cool and heat is no longer a factor. These things are limited by their voltage-lock, I knew about it before I picked mine up so its all fair game - I still got a good overclock out of it









On a sidenote - No more dragon statues for a month!

Next up - CPU


----------



## Gomi

This is weird - This cannot be correct can it ?

System have been running for a few hours, only have Chrome open.

Have checked TJ-MAX in Realtemp and its correct. Asrock Utility and BIOS reports the same temperatures (Give or take a degree).

Ambient temp is ~12C.

Earlier afternoon, RealTemp and Asrock Utility reported Idle temp as 21C - Ambient was ~18C.


----------



## Blizlake

It can easily be that low, but how can you live in a house with 12C ambient? It sounds cold to me, and I'm from the north pole (well, almost)


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> It can easily be that low, but how can you live in a house with 12C ambient? It sounds cold to me, and I'm from the north pole (well, almost)


All windows in the house were open mate







Been enjoying the weather today and been so engulfed with the system later on that I forgot to close the windows.

Anyhow, at 4.4 Ghz at the moment - Max temp 53 (These are of course ROUGH numbers, will post pics and everything else later, have alot of Prime to run!).


----------



## Kokin

Looks great. If I didn't have the XSPC compressions I would probably buy a set of those Monsoon ones. They look pretty badass.

What voltage is that 4.4ghz? I currently have 4.5ghz at 1.6v, but my temps are in the 60s with Prime95 using AVX instructions.


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> On a sidenote - No more dragon statues for a month!


hahahahaaha. those damned dragon statues.

looking awesome Gomi! probably runs just as good if not better than my system but only weighs half as much







I'm thinking my next build will be mITX.. lugging my pc to a mates or my girlfriends house is becoming a chore.


----------



## Gomi

Still trying to find a STABLE overclock (above 4.6 ) - Heat is not the problem, seems like a Vcore question - Could be I have a "bad" CPU - Will update when I settled on an OC.

In other news - Getting ready for exterior modding. Dremel is out of its box and ready to do some cutting. Windows will come in this week along with decals.

Also got some replacement antennas for the nightmare-looking one that came with the Motherboard. Its the type that looks like the antennes that ants (Among other animals!) have - So it will fit right into the "Ant´ish" look of the build.

And man oh man - Do the Decals look good! (Again ... Ants!).


----------



## zzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Heya Gomi, The compressions won't leak. Where you have to pay particular attention to is the rotaries - they sometimes weep a few drops, but should be visible within a few minutes. If nothing after 1/2 hour, you're good to go. Looking good, and look forward to a few benchies. Mine is very good with the 240 rad, your's should be a few degrees cooler, depending on ambient. Good progress for you


good tip MrBean. And what should we do if use a rotary and it weeps and leaks? Tighten it, reapply it, replace it with another rotary?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Still trying to find a STABLE overclock (above 4.6 ) - Heat is not the problem, seems like a Vcore question - Could be I have a "bad" CPU - Will update when I settled on an OC..


I was facing the same problem as 4.5ghz would be stable at a low 1.16v, but anything after can't be stable regardless of voltage.


----------



## mrbean

Quote:


> good tip MrBean. And what should we do if use a rotary and it weeps and leaks? Tighten it, reapply it, replace it with another rotary?


Always best to replace such a defective rotary, even how annoying it might seem. In my build, the WC-loop is very compact, and I had such a leaking BP at the pump inlet. Probably 20-25 minutes later, filled up and ready to go again







Cheap insurance!

@ Gomi: I would think the issue might be to get the heat out of your chip, if you are purely after overclock, delid, and use a better thermal-compound between the die and the heatspreader. I wouldn't though, but if you're after highest OC results.....


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbean*
> 
> Always best to replace such a defective rotary, even how annoying it might seem. In my build, the WC-loop is very compact, and I had such a leaking BP at the pump inlet. Probably 20-25 minutes later, filled up and ready to go again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap insurance!
> @ Gomi: I would think the issue might be to get the heat out of your chip, if you are purely after overclock, delid, and use a better thermal-compound between the die and the heatspreader. I wouldn't though, but if you're after highest OC results.....


Its not really a chase after the highest amount of "speed" I can get out of it mate - I approached it with a temperature in mind (In my case, I wanted a max overclock which would hit no more than 70ish C). I "Settled" at 4.3 for normal use and 4.6 (Though, still testing this) for whatever - Its all fun and thats all I want from it.

The build was for playing the odd game, watch movies and haul into the livingroom and connect to the 50 inch Plasma on weekends - And most importantly SILENCE (Which exceeded my expectations by miles!).

Just had a game of Battlefield 3 (2 hours - Multiplayer 64 player maps) - With a 4.3 Overclock on the CPU and the 670 running at 1350 / 3350 (I really love the overclock on the 670) the max temps were:

CPU: 51 C
GPU 38 C

So I cant really complain - In my eyes its MISSION COMPLETE









Well, hardware that is - Still got a buttload of modding to do - Starting to have an unhealthy relationship to my new Dremel and the new thin cutting discs I bought.


----------



## mrbean

Yip, I am in the same boat - running a meagre 4.2Ghz at default Vcore this side for 24/7. Very quick, and quiet. Cannot ask for more.

With the Aquaero controller, it will be even better once I finalise the control-curves - it is now mounted, although not where anyone would expect - pics to follow on the weekend, as I am travelling 3000km from home - blegh









Enjoy, I will check back later again!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Wow 1350 Core is insane. What is your CPU and GPU load during BF3 gaming like that?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Wow 1350 Core is insane. What is your CPU and GPU load during BF3 gaming like that?


*SNIP*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I "Settled" at 4.3 for normal use and 4.6 (Though, still testing this) for whatever - Its all fun and thats all I want from it.
> 
> The build was for playing the odd game, watch movies and haul into the livingroom and connect to the 50 inch Plasma on weekends - And most importantly SILENCE (Which exceeded my expectations by miles!).
> 
> Just had a game of Battlefield 3 (2 hours - Multiplayer 64 player maps) - With a 4.3 Overclock on the CPU and the 670 running at 1350 / 3350 (I really love the overclock on the 670) the max temps were:
> CPU: 51 C
> GPU: 38 C


*SNIP*

If you meant FPS ingame I will have a look later - Did not check as I needed to frag some people and just relax.

EDIT:
Just hit me you might have meant usage - Sorry, knackered today and have my 3 year old son on my lap, doing his daily Youtube routine *laughs*.


----------



## Blizlake

That's one sweet overclock on the 670: sounds like you got lucky where it really matters


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Just hit me you might have meant usage - Sorry, knackered today and have my 3 year old son on my lap, doing his daily Youtube routine *laughs*.


Yes, I was wondering about the percent of GPU and CPU that were being used during those massive 64 man games. I hear those big battles work the CPU pretty hard, so im wondering if I will have to OC my 3570k to be able to play those. Also curious about the beastliness of a 1350+ 670







Just curious, no rush


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Yes, I was wondering about the percent of GPU and CPU that were being used during those massive 64 man games. I hear those big battles work the CPU pretty hard, so im wondering if I will have to OC my 3570k to be able to play those. Also curious about the beastliness of a 1350+ 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, no rush


Will have a few screenies posted later tonight with the "graphs" showing CPU usage - GPU usage / FPS and of course temps









My pump was running at ~3200 RPM the whole time, which MY old ears cannot hear above the fans (Which are rated no more than 17 db). Dont know what all the fuss is about when people mention that the 35X pump is noisy - Its only at full RPM, and even then its just a slight hum *Shrug*.


----------



## Blizlake

Could be a bad batch of 35x's, bad mounting by user, personal opinion on what's noisy, new pump revision for the AD2... Just to name a few possibilities. I'd love to see some pics and graphs too


----------



## kubed_zero

I'd really like to see if you could run Unigine Heaven at max settings/resolution for 6 hours and see if that overclock is truly stable...I've not had luck in overclocking mine because of the instability that seemed to erupt later in the testing...is yours stable for that long of a run of Unigine?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> I'd really like to see if you could run Unigine Heaven at max settings/resolution for 6 hours and see if that overclock is truly stable...I've not had luck in overclocking mine because of the instability that seemed to erupt later in the testing...is yours stable for that long of a run of Unigine?


Did an approx 3 hour run without any problems, at max setting and resolution - Just for **** and giggles I will let it run the entire night (Approx. 7 hours), that shoud see whether or not this thing is rock stable.


----------



## TurboMach1

those temps seem pretty nice for ivy, i was concerned that the drive 2 wasnt going to be as good as a standalone waterblock but you helped alleviate some of my worries, seems like it works just fine.

all these sweet prodigy builds are making me regret starting on the element Q build im playing with instead of one of these


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> I'd really like to see if you could run Unigine Heaven at max settings/resolution for 6 hours and see if that overclock is truly stable...I've not had luck in overclocking mine because of the instability that seemed to erupt later in the testing...is yours stable for that long of a run of Unigine?


Hahah, you reminded me of my friend who bragged about his 2600k doing 5GHz on lower volts than mine. He said he had ran Prime95 for over 12 hours without a single error. I asked him to install Linx and run that for a few hours: took just about 2 hours 'till he got an error.. One of the best laughs I've had.








Turned out that his chip needed a bit more than mine for 5GHz Prime95 & Linx stable.

But yeah, I'm sure that a few hours of Unigine won't hurt. At least if your card passes it, you've got yourself a bragworthy overclock


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Gomi, how much clearance in mm do you have left between the Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 and the Phobya Xtreme 200?

I am planning on a *Black Ice Pro II + Yate Loon 120x20mm* for the top and a *Phobya Xtreme 200 + Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230* for the front. Let's assume my Phobya Xtreme 200 will be in the exact same position like yours.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Gomi, how much clearance in mm do you have left between the Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 and the Phobya Xtreme 200?
> I am planning on a *Black Ice Pro II + Yate Loon 120x20mm* for the top and a *Phobya Xtreme 200 + Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230* for the front. Let's assume my Phobya Xtreme 200 will be in the exact same position like yours.


I am back home in a few hours - will have the number for you as soon as possible


----------



## Lizard-Brain

I appreciate that.

BTW I've read the discussions about how hard it can get to find the right spot for a reservoir. If everything works out I will mount a Bitspower Tank Z-Multi like this but turned by 90 degrees:


----------



## Blindsay

Awesome build, I want to do either a M-ATX (would do dual GPU) or M-ITX (Single GPU) build now









1 question though, from the looks of it, you couldnt run a radiator in the top and have an optical drive?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> I appreciate that.
> BTW I've read the discussions about how hard it can get to find the right spot for a reservoir. If everything works out I will mount a Bitspower Tank Z-Multi like this but turned by 90 degrees:


Love the idea - SO much I ordered the mounting kit (I already have that resevoir, though the Grey tinted one). Thanks for pointing me in this direction - Will have to drain the loop in a week or two anyway (Have to mod a few things to complete the look I am after) - So I might aswell fit that resevoir with the mounting kit!







+REP by the way.

Will have the exact measurement for you soon mate - About to cook dinner, impossible to fend off the horde .. erhm, I mean family, right now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Awesome build, I want to do either a M-ATX (would do dual GPU) or M-ITX (Single GPU) build now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 question though, from the looks of it, you couldnt run a radiator in the top and have an optical drive?


Afraid not - I am using a 33mm thick radiator, and even that slim I can not install an optical drive. Though to be honest, I think that the thought was that if you choose to watercool, you would use the drive bay for a fan controller (This will require some slight and easy modding - Will have the Bitfenix Recon installed in a few weeks aswell (Part of the modding process) - So if you are uncertain you can just check back in a week or two


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Love the idea - SO much I ordered the mounting kit (I already have that resevoir, though the Grey tinted one). Thanks for pointing me in this direction - Will have to drain the loop in a week or two anyway (Have to mod a few things to complete the look I am after) - So I might aswell fit that resevoir with the mounting kit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP by the way.
> Will have the exact measurement for you soon mate - About to cook dinner, impossible to fend off the horde .. erhm, I mean family, right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid not - I am using a 33mm thick radiator, and even that slim I can not install an optical drive. Though to be honest, I think that the thought was that if you choose to watercool, you would use the drive bay for a fan controller (This will require some slight and easy modding - Will have the Bitfenix Recon installed in a few weeks aswell (Part of the modding process) - So if you are uncertain you can just check back in a week or two


I guess i should re word what i wrote, i normally dont put an optical drive there but i put a bay resevoir there. But i think ill have to find a different spot for the res in this build and put a fan controller there like you suggest (i have the FC6)

Again awesome build, and thanks for the reply


----------



## coughs-uk

Hows loud is the Apogee Drive II mate?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard-Brain*
> 
> Gomi, how much clearance in mm do you have left between the Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 and the Phobya Xtreme 200?
> I am planning on a *Black Ice Pro II + Yate Loon 120x20mm* for the top and a *Phobya Xtreme 200 + Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230* for the front. Let's assume my Phobya Xtreme 200 will be in the exact same position like yours.


From the edge of the ST30 to the edge of the Phobya Xtreme 200 there is exactly 28mm


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coughs-uk*
> 
> Hows loud is the Apogee Drive II mate?


I had this question a few times (Though in PM´s) - Noise is relative mate. What I will say, and told everyone else:

My fans are rated at 16-17DB (1150 RPM) - With the ADII running at 3300 RPM my ears cannot pick up the pump, I only hear a slight *Swosh* from the fans - At 4500 RPM, top speed, the pump IS noisier but still not enough to annoy me at all - Because the ADII (Or rather the 35X pump) is PWM controlled it ramps up as the temps increase - Only time, with my setup, I ever had the pump go full speed is when running Prime95 - Otherwise it always stays at 3300 RPM (This is of course with my cooling setup).


----------



## Gomi

*Final overclock: GPU.*

Everything, reagarding overclocking/hardware, is entering its final stages - At the point where its those last .5 % I am trying to twist out of the machine.

Finally settled on the GPU overclock -

*CORE:* +200 (1350 MHz)
*MEMORY:* +600 (3602 MHz)

This setting is rock-stable and tested in:

Unigine 'Heaven' DX11 Benchmark - Ran the benchmark (No crashes).
Furmark - Ran the 1080p burn-in benchmark (No crashes).
Various games (BF3 - Max Payne 3 - Ghost Recon - World of Tanks - ARMA II - Spec OPS ...etc) (No crashes).

*
*

*Heaven - Final:*





Prime95 still running in order to confirm stable at 4.7 Ghz @ 1.375V - Screenshots comming later.

Ram is settled at 1866 / 9-9-9-24 / 1.5V.


----------



## Kokin

Wow that whips the score I got with my 7950 at 1200/1800 (7200 effective).



My RAM is running at the same timing and voltage as well.







What kind of temps are you getting with that CPU overclock? I haven't really gone past my 4.5ghz OC.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Wow that whips the score I got with my 7950 at 1200/1800 (7200 effective).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM is running at the same timing and voltage as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting with that CPU overclock? I haven't really gone past my 4.5ghz OC.


Temps are currently 66-71-72-66 @ 1.375V (After 6 hour Prime95) - Still lowering the VCORE though, hence the fine-tuning









4.8 Ghz was stable @ 1.44 (Anything lower and it was not stable), Temps: 81 - 86 - 83 - 78.

Unfortunately the Z77E-ITX does not come with CPU PLL in the BIOS - So I have no way to tweak it any further (Which is too bad, as it could have an influence in temps.).


----------



## Kokin

Pretty good temps! I get 53-61-64-51 @ 1.16V. I'm gonna try to see if I can even hit 4.7ghz. Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Thanks for the REP+ and the measurement.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Pretty good temps! I get 53-61-64-51 @ 1.16V. I'm gonna try to see if I can even hit 4.7ghz. Thanks for your quick reply.


Wow, I hope I can get this OC with mine, right now im at stock undervolted to .95 volts







Will probably stay that way until I finish my waterloop







Did you guys actually feel a need to OC or are you just doing it for the S&G? I havent really seen a situation when my CPU is close to being maxed out at stock frequencies, so I dont know if its worth OCing.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Love the idea - SO much I ordered the mounting kit (I already have that resevoir, though the Grey tinted one). [...]


Do you happen to know what size of LED the LED holder in the clear stop fitting can hold? I want to put plug a LED into the Reservoir and hook it up to the Power LED header on the mainboard.


----------



## Blizlake

Pretty good scores there







How's the rig working?

Btw, I just came back from Copenhagen and was wondering that why is everything so darn expensive over there? I thought I'm used to high prices but man, Denmark was like double.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Pretty good scores there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the rig working?
> Btw, I just came back from Copenhagen and was wondering that why is everything so darn expensive over there? I thought I'm used to high prices but man, Denmark was like double.


Thanks!









Its working better than I ever expected - Both the GPU and CPU is good overclockers, the loop is keeping everything cool, the setup is dead silent and of course the ability to move the system from Office to Livingroom is awesome







( I like the odd game on the Plasma in the livingroom).

Still got alot of work to do on the case itself - There will be alot of updates the next 14 days - Got a one or two things that I think people are REALLY gonna like (And pretty unique) and of course I still have to install the Decals, windows and so forth.

Yah - Everything is expensive here. Though I think the population is used to it, and its not like people are walking around and feeling poor. I must admit that food and beverages prices have gone abit up lately.
I always order my PC parts from abroad (Mainly the US) and then have them sent to another person in the country - They then re-package the thing and mail it to me - Otherwise I have to pay a whopping +32% of the price (Tax and customs) you see on, for example FrozenCPU and so forth.


----------



## Blizlake

Yeah, food and beverages was the thing that shocked me the most.

Btw you in the Prodigy Owners Club yet? Lots of prodigies there







Meanwhile, I'll be anxiously waiting what you've got up your sleeve.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Yeah, food and beverages was the thing that shocked me the most.
> Btw you in the Prodigy Owners Club yet? Lots of prodigies there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll be anxiously waiting what you've got up your sleeve.


Nah, I posted to join but never got added - Not too fuzzed about it till the system is all done


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Wow, I hope I can get this OC with mine, right now im at stock undervolted to .95 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably stay that way until I finish my waterloop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys actually feel a need to OC or are you just doing it for the S&G? I havent really seen a situation when my CPU is close to being maxed out at stock frequencies, so I dont know if its worth OCing.


Currently at 4.7ghz with 1.264, but still testing with Prime95 to see if it can go lower. Temps are around 67-70-70-61 with my D5 at setting 3 and two push GTs on low speed. With Prime95 running for a while (higher FFTs) temps go up about 4~6C.

Mostly for S&G, though I do want to see where my CPU hits a wall, but my goal is 4.8~5ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Still got alot of work to do on the case itself - There will be alot of updates the next 14 days - Got a one or two things that I think people are REALLY gonna like (And pretty unique) and of course I still have to install the Decals, windows and so forth.


Can't wait to see how you do your window mod! I plan to do mine eventually once I get my case and everything else finalized.


----------



## Gomi

First package, with stuff for the case modifications, have arrived *Yippeeeee!*



Still waiting for a few more packages (3 orders are from the US - Customs clearence takes awhile here in Denmark.


----------



## Gomi

First post have been updated - Will continue to tidy it up and add the collective things from the thread.

Case modifications still on-going - And as always, feel free to drop a line / question


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> And as always, feel free to drop a line / question


O I've got one!!
When will you post more pics, good sir?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> O I've got one!!
> When will you post more pics, good sir?


Will start posting pictures again once the Case-modification begins - Will do some before and after shots and of course some throughout the process.

Really looking forward to it aswell - Setting up the system and loop is fun and strangely fulfilling, having the case come out like you picture it is a whole other ballgame - Sitting at my laptop at the moment, playing with epoxy puddy, i absolutely love the stuff - Been using it for years - Its 100 % solid for all the normal uses, then you start "sculpting" and creating surfaces with it and suddenly a whole new world opens up.

Last mod I did, for a friend, I used Epox-puddy and made a Rock-like surface on the case sides - Gave it a good primer and started adding a base colour (Grey) and then just worked my way from there. Looked amazing









Anyhow - Thanks for the question,

And sorry for the rant


----------



## Gomi

*UPDATE:*

So, with the release of Custom BIOS for the GTX 670, I had to give it a try. Nice little nudge of performance









Default BIOS

Code:



Code:


Overclock with DEFAULT BIOS and 1175 mV - Power Target 122 %

CORE 1350

MEMORY 3602


Default BIOS


Default BIOS


CUSTOM BIOS

Code:



Code:


Overclock with CUSTOM BIOS and 1213mV  - Power Target 112 %

CORE 1393

MEMORY  3719


CUSTOM BIOS


CUSTOM BIOS


GAINS

Code:



Code:


CORE 43 Mhz
MEMORY 117 Mhz



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4056580


----------



## Kokin

Wow it's a small step up, but really big gains! You've got a really good clocker right there.


----------



## TheNr24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Last mod I did, for a friend, I used Epox-puddy and made a Rock-like surface on the case sides - Gave it a good primer and started adding a base colour (Grey) and then just worked my way from there. Looked amazing


I'd love to see a picture of that!


----------



## Daveleaf

I have a very similar setup.....

Prodigy, AD2, azrock itx, 6970......even the same res, however mounted very uniquely.

Hwo loud is your pump ? I read above you got it running at 1/2 speed. How ? are you using a PWM controller ?

I have mine connected to my CPU fan header, and and I cant tell the difference, or even if its being controlled ? Hwo do you have it set in the BIOS ?

I have mine set as auto, 50c is target. speed level 3.....

I tried custom 1-255....and @100 its still showing as 4500 rpm.

thanks


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> I have a very similar setup.....
> Prodigy, AD2, azrock itx, 6970......even the same res, however mounted very uniquely.
> Hwo loud is your pump ? I read above you got it running at 1/2 speed. How ? are you using a PWM controller ?
> I have mine connected to my CPU fan header, and and I cant tell the difference, or even if its being controlled ? Hwo do you have it set in the BIOS ?
> I have mine set as auto, 50c is target. speed level 3.....
> I tried custom 1-255....and @100 its still showing as 4500 rpm.
> thanks


Same questions. Please let us know!


----------



## Daveleaf

I got it working via the asrock OC utility, I set the same exact settings under the utility and it stuck.

Hope that helps


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Same questions. Please let us know!


Hi mate









At first I set it up under the BIOS, though I found it much easier to simply use the included "Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility - Or AXTU - Currently running it at Level 2 / 65C and its running completely silent, unless benching - So working as intended.

And yes, the AD2 is connected to the CPU_FAN header


----------



## HeadlessKnight

....


----------



## HeadlessKnight

....


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> So, with the release of Custom BIOS for the GTX 670, I had to give it a try. Nice little nudge of performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default BIOS
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Overclock with DEFAULT BIOS and 1175 mV - Power Target 122 %
> CORE 1350
> MEMORY 3602
> 
> 
> Default BIOS
> 
> 
> Default BIOS
> 
> CUSTOM BIOS
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Overclock with CUSTOM BIOS and 1213mV  - Power Target 112 %
> CORE 1393
> MEMORY  3719
> 
> 
> CUSTOM BIOS
> 
> 
> CUSTOM BIOS
> 
> GAINS
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CORE 43 Mhz
> MEMORY 117 Mhz
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4056580


Nice score. I wonder how much you can get at 1365/3719. I got 54.6 fps at 1365/3758.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Hi mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I set it up under the BIOS, though I found it much easier to simply use the included "Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility - Or AXTU - Currently running it at Level 2 / 65C and its running completely silent, unless benching - So working as intended.
> And yes, the AD2 is connected to the CPU_FAN header


So, the AXTU automatically adjusts the speed of the pump based upon a temperature max you set, right? Any particular reason you chose Level 2 / 65C? I am not familiar with the options available, but I'm going to want to know for my build.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> So, the AXTU automatically adjusts the speed of the pump based upon a temperature max you set, right? Any particular reason you chose Level 2 / 65C? I am not familiar with the options available, but I'm going to want to know for my build.


Level 2 is completely silent, where I can SLIGHTLY hear (And we are nitpicking here) level 3.

65C is simply just because I dont want the pump to rear up unless its truly under load - Which I ONLY encountered when benching (Temps under all the games I played so far been 40-55 MAX, at level 2 - Which is perfectly within any safety).


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Level 2 is completely silent, where I can SLIGHTLY hear (And we are nitpicking here) level 3.
> 65C is simply just because I dont want the pump to rear up unless its truly under load - Which I ONLY encountered when benching (Temps under all the games I played so far been 40-55 MAX, at level 2 - Which is perfectly within any safety).


Thanks and +Rep







Do you also use AXTU to overclock your processor/RAM or do you do all that manually in the BIOS?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Thanks and +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also use AXTU to overclock your processor/RAM or do you do all that manually in the BIOS?


AXTU for fan-control and BIOS for overclocking


----------



## CattleCorn

Cool. Did you go by a guide when overclocking or just wing it? Wasn't sure if there was an owner's thread with settings profiles and stuff.


----------



## Gomi

I "Winged" it - Though, being Intel its easier than making a Peanut-butter sandwich.

Otherwise, use this guide to overclock your 2500K on the ASROCK mobo


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I "Winged" it - Though, being Intel its easier than making a Peanut-butter sandwich.
> Otherwise, use this guide to overclock your 2500K on the ASROCK mobo


I <3 YOU!


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> I <3 YOU!


*Laughs out Loud* Thanks mate - great to see someone getting a point in the right direction because of my own past experience


----------



## Flaming

I'm planning on building a water-cooled system into this case, and your awesome build here is a cool example









Hoping you can help me out here as I'm trying to plan my build:
Will a 5,25 drive fit above the 200mm rad in the front (when not using the double-rad on top)? Blu-Ray drive is essential


----------



## Digikid

Hate to ask but do you have a sketchup file of a black prodigy?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaming*
> 
> I'm planning on building a water-cooled system into this case, and your awesome build here is a cool example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping you can help me out here as I'm trying to plan my build:
> Will a 5,25 drive fit above the 200mm rad in the front (when not using the double-rad on top)? Blu-Ray drive is essential


This is a super late reply, but it should fit. I've seen a few people in the Prodigy thread do that to keep their ODD.


----------



## Digikid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> This is a super late reply, but it should fit. I've seen a few people in the Prodigy thread do that to keep their ODD.


Seriously? Can you point it out? I am interested in this as well.


----------



## Digikid

Gomi: IF I use a 200mm or 2400mm rad will I be able to still use my ODD? Your pic looks like the answer is no but I am curious.


----------



## Gomi

Sorry for all the absence - If anyone still have questions about my build or any of the hardware, feel free to ask them (I am now back in business).

Anyhow - Felt it was time to dig deeper into the Fire Ant and do a few of the things I envisioned.

New Stuff:

Intel 3770K

G.Skill TridentX (2666Mhz) memory

Adding another radiator, The 120mm ST30 from Alphacool, bringint the total up to 1 x 120mm, 1 x 240mm and 1 x 200mm.

New CPU block (MIPS Iceforce HF)

New GPU block (XSPC)

Few custom made items (With more to come).

And just to go totally overboard, the Swiftech 35X2 pump.

*Fire Ant - Rev 1.5*

Loop and wiring complete









_Special thanks to DWOOD for the Radiator "box", ant logo and headphone holders! Its been a pleasure working with you!_







Next up, Window cutting, Logo cutting, removal of bottom feet and on with some new ones and a custom front yet-to-be-made, Stay tuned


----------



## WiSK

Looks great!


----------



## KillThePancake

Subbed!


----------



## socketus

Yah, me too = subbed


----------



## Cavey00

I haven't checked this thread in a while. Holy crap did that come out great! You went much further than you originally anticipated and the effort paid off. Loving it, makes me want to continue working on my rig. Out of dollars at the moment though.


----------



## mrbean

Heya Gomi,
I wondered over from the Dark Side to see what you've been up to









Rig is looking very good, just luv the red highlights - bloody tasty, you should be proud!!

If you want to see what mischief I am dabbling in, check out my new iDuplex built here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1357340/iduplex-prodigy-on-the-rampage-with-roids-coursing-through-its-veins

I am sure it will get you to start a new one, haha!

Keep up the good work, let me know how things are going.

Kind regards,
Beano


----------



## Hawxie

Ok, that beast of a rig did it for me. Going to save up for a good mITX mobo and a Prodigy, my urge to do so have been supressed for too long







.


----------



## xPragzzz

May I ask, how much was the w/c loop?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPragzzz*
> 
> May I ask, how much was the w/c loop?


Not alot mate - But I cannot remember exactly

*In the end the following Radiators was installed for all versions:*

1X 120mm radiator Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 - Approx 29 Euro
1X 240mm radiator Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 - Approx 42 Euro
1X 200mm radiator Phobya Xtreme 200 . Approx 75 Euro

*GPU block for all versions:*
XSPC Razor GTX670 - Approx 130 Euro

*Pumps/CPU Block - 1st version:*
1X Swiftech Apogee Drive II (CPU and Pump) - Approx 148 Euro

*Pumps/CPU Block - 2nd version (See post 149):*
Pump: Swiftech MCP35X2-BK - Approx 203 Euro
CPU: MIPS ICEFORCE HF - Approx 65 Euro
Northbridge/Southbridge: Watercool HEATKILLER NSB Rev3.0 - Approx 41 Euro

Not counting in fans, reservoir, tubing and fittings - These are selected per user preference. I went with "high-end" fans in the end with a Phobya Res that matched the Bitspower Black Sparkle fittings.

Approx cost for version 1 (Without fans, reservoir, tubing and fittings):

*406 Euros* - *525 USD*

Approx cost for version 2 (Without fans, reservoir, tubing and fittings):

*585 Euros* - *756 USD*

Hope this helps or enlightens.

Sold of the rig (Minus some of the WC hardware) and made some money out of it - Got another build incomming that focusses on "Luxury and simplicity" - All contained within the marvel and best case I ever laid my eyes upon - The PC-X2000FN. Stay tuned!


----------

